# Hairline crack in TI 2006 Firenze



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

HI,

Was on my club ride this AM and heard a popping sound coming from the bike that I have never heard before. Thought it was in the driveline somewhere but it went away quickly so I dismissed it. After the ride while cleaning the bike up I found a 2" hairline crack on the left side chainstay just in front of the rear dropout...bummer!!!!!!!!!! I never in my wildest dreams thought this would ever happen to my titanium frame. I bought the bike 7 months ago in new/unused condidtion from a private party. Does anyone know if there is any type of warranty for this frame? Can it be welded? Should I stay off the bike until it is repaired? Ti is not supposed to do this!

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

The LS warranty states it only pertains to the original owner. Perhaps if you can get in touch with the original owner of your frame you can work something out with him. I'm pretty sure he will need the original receipt of purchase to get the warranty work completed. If that does not work I would suggest you call Litespeed to inquire about a repair. I have heard- but cannot confirm - that LS will work with you on pricing about getting your LS frame, that is not covered under warranty, repaired. In any case, I would not ride it until you had the frame checked / repaired.


----------

